# Superman Doomsday



## Thundeere (Mar 29, 2016)

I like the direction they went with the movie. But I don't think there's enough room for all those other Supermen in a movie. Cut right to the chase or take the time to explain it in the movies?
Thoughts?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 29, 2016)

Are you referring to the animated one from Superman TAS?


----------

